# Opinions: fatxenda/"tres al cuarto"



## Vespre

Hola!!

Continuant amb la tanda de traduccions català/castellà, una altra pregunteta petitona:

Us agrada "un cantant fatxenda" com a traducció de "un cantante del tres al cuarto"? A mi no sé si m'agrada o no, però no se m'acut res més. 

Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Vespre!

_De tres al cuarto_ em sembla que vol dir mediocre, no? De poca volada. Quin context tens? Què et sembla "d'estar per casa", "de mala mort"...?


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

I un cantant de pa sucat amb oli?


----------



## Mei

desafortunat?

Mei


----------



## Vespre

De "tres al cuarto" vol dir mediocre. La veritat és que "de poca volada" no està gens malament. "De mala mort" em sona a lloc i "d'estar per casa" no crec que tingui una connotació negativa. "Desafortunat" crec que no em va gaire malament... I "de pa sucat amb oli" també ho poso per preguntar-ho.

Gràciesss!!!!!!


----------



## susanb

Vespre said:


> De "tres al cuarto" vol dir mediocre. La veritat és que "de poca volada" no està gens malament. "De mala mort" em sona a lloc i "d'estar per casa" no crec que tingui una connotació negativa. "Desafortunat" crec que no em va gaire malament... I "de pa sucat amb oli" també ho poso per preguntar-ho.
> 
> Gràciesss!!!!!!


De pa sucat amb oli significa molt fàcil, no crec que sigui el més adecuat. Crec que el millor, bé, el que més m'agrada és de poca volada o mediocre. Sempre, tenint en compte el context i el registre que necessitis, clar.


----------



## Vespre

Gràcies susanb! Ens quedem amb "de poca volada", doncs


----------



## RIU

susanb said:


> De pa sucat amb oli significa molt fàcil, no crec que sigui el més adecuat.


 
Carai Susanb, no ho tenía entès així. Si poses al google "de pa sucat amb oli" a veure quantes frases trobes en que la expresió equivalgui a molt fàcil.

Uns quants exemples de google...

_i aquest advocat mediocre i diplomatic ferotge, *de pa sucat amb oli*, ha vomitat… _

_Enmig de tant il lustrat *de pa sucat amb oli* que pret n fer-se passar per representant dels empresaris (efectivament, em refereixo a cambres de comerç ..._

_... que ací s'està repetint la jugada, l'analogia és palpable: quatre famosos *de pa sucat amb oli* donen suport, previ xec, i ja tenim la barraqueta montada. ..._


----------



## susanb

RIU said:


> Carai Susanb, no ho tenía entès així. Si poses al google "de pa sucat amb oli" a veure quantes frases trobes en que la expresió equivalgui a molt fàcil.
> 
> Uns quants exemples de google...
> 
> _i aquest advocat mediocre i diplomatic ferotge, *de pa sucat amb oli*, ha vomitat… _
> 
> _Enmig de tant il lustrat *de pa sucat amb oli* que pret n fer-se passar per representant dels empresaris (efectivament, em refereixo a cambres de comerç ..._
> 
> _... que ací s'està repetint la jugada, l'analogia és palpable: quatre famosos *de pa sucat amb oli* donen suport, previ xec, i ja tenim la barraqueta montada. ..._


Bones, RIU!
Sí tens raó, de pa sucat amb oli també vol dir una cosa de poc valor, però personalment prefereixo, quan fem referència a una persona, no a una cosa, utilitzar "de poca volada". Potser és qüestió de costums, tan sols. Com ho veus/veieu?


----------



## RIU

Dons que ets molt diplomática, certament "de pa sucat amb oli" es molt més despectiu que "de poca volada". M'agrada.


----------



## crises

Jo crec que "de pa sucat amb oli" és la més aproximada.

Sempre et queda el "barsaluní" clàssic de "da tres al quartu". ^_^


----------



## Vespre

Gràcies. Hi posaré les dues opcions. Però el "da tres al quartu" ho deixaré pel "barsaluní" oral


----------

